# Bear - Spring - Wasatch



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

First bear tag oppty for me. You think best early or late in season? Opens up end of March and goes through end of May. Thinking late season better because out and more active. Will be chasing with dogs. Any pointers would help. Going to be doing the hunt with my kid so should be a fun experience


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

As soon as you can get into the woods I'd be after it!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Don’t waste your time until the last 2-3 weeks of the season. Can’t chase or kill what isn’t out of the dens yet, moving around. With the snow levels this year, all of April the bears will still be holed up.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

road access will be an issue until later in the season. ive spent a lot of time on wasatch west during spring objective harvest. never saw sign until middle of May. i know people who have gotten bears at the beginning of april though. get out scouting and set up cameras. if baiting is an option, start looking for bait sites. keep at it. good luck.


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

how are success rates for spring bear in Wasatch? will have dogs. i think i will wait until later in season when it warms up some and they out and about. so thinking may and even later in may..


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/annual_reports/bear/18_black_bear_report.pdf

2019 has not been posted yet.. But this ought to give you a good idea of what to expect.

2018 Spring Wasatch was 9% success or 3 out of 35 tags were filled. If I am on the right one. There was a couple of Wasatch options, but only one for the spring. Assume thats correct.

If I were you, I'd be contacting the biologist over the area and seeing what you can learn from them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If the hounds your using are worth their weight in dog food, you'll find a Bear.


----------

